# Betting-Area - personal sports betting service



## BettingArea (Oct 5, 2011)

*1) ABOUT*
My name's David and I'm actually living in United Kingdom. I am former footballer (of course not famous like Lampard or Gerrard). In all my career I was playing in few countries like Germany, Spain, France, England, Greece, Italy, even in scandinavian countries but mostly in lower divisions. After the end of my carrer I started interesting sports betting and math. Now after 8 years I have everything which needs a professional tipster. So far I've been working few betting companies.

Why did I make this website ?
To help you earn of course.

On this website you can search only good bets and informations from my friends which I've met when I playing in football. What does it mean ? It means that all bets should be in high winning accuracy and it's better when you can trust people who know their league like their own house.

*2) STRATEGY*
On the net there are a many "magical" or other similar strategies which help you to decrease a number of losses etc. My strategy is very simple - ASIAN HANDICAPS.

About ASIAN HANDICAPS
In asian handicaps we have some kind of advantage because there are only 2 types of selections, not 3 (1x2). Many bookmakers offer us asian lines and I spent a lot of hard work to improve my skills and "hit the target" more and more. At the moment my average win accuracy is around 70%-75%. Asian handicaps are calculated very deeply to set the best line in every sports event but sometimes experts make mistakes - that's why I'm here. I help you to find value and also thanks to my sources choose the best option.


----------



## BettingArea (Oct 5, 2011)

FREE TRIAL

*Canada Soccer League 06/10
Brampton City Utd - York Region Shooters
Pick: York Region Shooters (+0.25) @ 1.87 SBOBET | MEDIUM STAKE 5 units
Pick: Under 3.5 @ 2.05 Pinnacle | MEDIUM STAKE 5 units*

Brampton without few players, especially the biggest blow will be injury of topscorer Richard West. Also their main goalkeeper is suspended due to a red card in previous game against St. Catharines. Also they looked bored against amateurs from Niagara falls and won only 2-1. I think they will play tonight unmotivated. York Region is in the last place in playoffs area - 8th and if will lose tonight, will meet with SC Toronto in playoffs. They have a chance to take 6. position if they win and with all players fit should be able to even take a victory tonight.

_*Prices are higher than current - those odds got my customers _


----------



## BettingArea (Oct 6, 2011)

*06.10 Brampton City Utd vs. York Region Shooters 2 (AH +0.25) @ 1.87 SBOBET / Stake: 5/10 / FT 3-0 / -5 units
06.10 Brampton City Utd vs. York Region Shooters Under 3.5 @ 2.05 Pinnacle / Stake: 5/10 / FT 3-0 / +5,25u*


----------



## BettingArea (Oct 8, 2011)

FREE TRIAL 

*Ireland Premier League 08/10
Dundalk vs. Derry City
Pick: Derry City (-1.0) @ 1.83 SBOBET | MEDIUM STAKE 6 UNITS*
At the moment in Dundalk is not good. Compared to the situation few months ago only 4 players have stayed but the rest left the club. Propably after the season club will relegate. Derry City is on better form and has better squad and I think today will be too strong for being in crisis Dundalk.

*Poland 2. Div 08/10
Elblag - Ol. Grudziadz
Pick: Ol. Grudziadz (0.0) @ 1.95 SBOBET | STAKE MEDIUM-HIGH 7 UNITS*
Elblag with financial problems. Players looked like unmotivated, also has problems with scoring and overall only changes will help them. Ol. Grudziadz is another new promoted team in this season but in better form than Elblag. Lately is very hard to break Grudziadz in defense and those odds are really worth to bet on it.


----------



## BettingArea (Oct 9, 2011)

*Dundalk 0-2 Derry City +4,98u
Elblag 0-0 Ol. Grudziadz Void*


*09/10 Poland 2. Div
Warta Poznan - Kolejarz
Pick: Warta Poznan (-0.5) @ 1.84 SBOBET | MEDIUM-HIGH STAKE 7 UNITS*

When I compare a power of both teams the one thing is known - Warta is better in football aspect, on paper looks better. Warta won last 2 games with Flota 4-2 and on road Dolcan 2-0 where they showed good understanding etc. It looks that they are in uptrend and are looking for another success. Kolejarz shocked because has better balance on road than at home and as I remember in previous season it was their the biggest problem. But so far they haven't lost on road and statistically they should lose soon, I think it will be today. In both squads there are few missings but shouldn't change anything.


----------



## BettingArea (Oct 31, 2011)

My free trial is over. You can check my overall profit chart and table in my temporary blog below:
http://ba-record.blogspot.com/

All bets with previews you can find here: http://www.betnod.com/threads/bettingar ... rvice.383/

*Short Record from free trial:*
*Won-lost-void*: 23-15-4
*Staked*: 302pts
*Returned*: 342.55pts
*Profit*: +40.55pts
*Return Of Investment (ROI)*: 13.43%
*Win acc*: 53%
*Average odd*: 1.87
*Best odd*: 2.20

Analyzing my regular account's balance in October in Chart the worst run I had between 22th and 28th October when from +38.51pts I went down to +9.76pts. Then the last 7 bets finished in balance 6-1 and took us to the similar profit from 21th October (then it was +43.13pts).


----------



## BettingArea (Oct 31, 2011)

*Details about service:*
*Address*: ING SIGNATURE (temporary website)






-------------------------
*Payment methods:*








*Contact*: bettingarea@onet.eu
*
Selections available via forum (you get an access after deposit) and via mail (notification at least 2 hours before kick off).

Addresses to Moneybookers and Paypal available via mail.*​


----------

